# [SOLVED] PSU to Laptop Cooling



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

What are your thoughts on..

Turning a 400w PSU into a complete circuit, (Green and Black wire mod) into a DIY laptop cooler?

So..

It would be like.. 

_____________ (laptop)
----- ------- (acrylic)
| | (Psu)
----- ------ (acrylic)

If you understand the diagram 

Poyol


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: PSU to Laptop Cooling*

I'm not sure I do...


If I were building a DIY laptop cooler I'd make a frame out of plastic or aluminum rods, get a 140-200mm fan and mount it in the middle, and... maybe run it off a battery? Not sure how to power it. But using a PSU just for its fan? Is that what you're saying? Not sure if that's the best way to do it.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: PSU to Laptop Cooling*

Just using a PSU for its fan yes, PSU fans are better suited at cooling than most USB or other fans, And a 400w PSU is like £10-£20 so it actually worth it.. 

Good cooling, + plus inexpensive.
Psu would run from plug so.. NO Charging.
And no chopped off fingers, from fans! 
Just keep on with the comments..


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: PSU to Laptop Cooling*

Or suggestions


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: PSU to Laptop Cooling*

umm yes it would work but it probably wouldnt last very long. you can buy laptop coolers for around that same price


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: PSU to Laptop Cooling*

It's honestly a big waste of electricity and it's only a single 80mm fan.

Just get a small steel rack , maybe off an old self unit , or any kind of small mesh like thing, and mount with zipties and hard wire two 120mm fans to a standard 12v wall brick. That will give good cooling.


----------



## Poyol (Nov 4, 2009)

*Re: PSU to Laptop Cooling*

Thanks EmoSun, 
And @forcifer its an experience as well..
I'll just mount two 2.75A Sever fans to it?
High powered ones 

Thanks

Poyol


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: PSU to Laptop Cooling*

Just to add, when positioning the fan(s) on the frame, try to align them so it's (they're) in line with the fan-air-vent on the bottom of the laptop :wink


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: PSU to Laptop Cooling*

One final comment: when a power supply has a top/bottom mounted fan, usually 120mm or 140mm, it's usually an intake fan. Thus you would be sucking air away from the laptop's intake fan/vents, making the cooling situation worse. If the PSU has a back mounted 80mm fan it will be an exhaust fan, which would maybe help some, but airflow would be limited and the PSU would have to be on end, probably inconvenient for a laptop cooler.


----------

